# New CEM Rep....



## StanG (Mar 2, 2014)

Just wanted to take a minute to introduce myself and announce I am now repping for CEM. Im honored to be working with such a well respected, well established RC and Peptide company. Im also honored to be partners with the likes of ParanoidFitness. I think we will make a great team.
If there is anything I can ever help any of you with, please do not hesitate to ask. I will do my best to answer any and all questions, quickly, promptly, and accurately.
Thanks Guys!
Stan


----------



## Paranoid Fitness (Mar 2, 2014)

Welcome aboard.
Just started this gig myself.
Look forward to working with you and of course with all the great CEM customers and customers-to-be.


----------



## StanG (Mar 2, 2014)

Paranoid Fitness said:


> Welcome aboard.
> Just started this gig myself.
> Look forward to working with you and of course with all the great CEM customers and customers-to-be.



Same here brother! Nice to be working with you and representing CEM, thats for sure. Between the 2 of us Im sure we will be able to keep everyone here well informed and help with anything we can. Looking forward to it.


----------



## CEM Store (Mar 3, 2014)

So in our quest for reps we divided the prospects (which was quite a long list there are plenty of great members here!) into 2 groups. Our goal was to pick 1 rep from each group of individuals.To be honest when we narrowed it down to the final few it was really a toss up. The main factor we considered at that point was the persons desire to help.  When we did that this person stood out just a bit. We are happy to welcome StanG to our rep team. His knowledge and genuinely helpful nature will be a real asset not only to us, but to our current and future customers as well as the board in general. Welcome Stan , nice to have you on board and a part of the CEM team!


*CEM*


----------



## blergs. (Mar 3, 2014)

Wow! Congrats man!  
CEM is good people for sure!  Use them for years myself.


----------



## Paranoid Fitness (Mar 3, 2014)

Get in on the top seller's 25% off sale...
Ancillaries, peptides and supplements....


----------



## StanG (Mar 4, 2014)

CEM Store said:


> So in our quest for reps we divided the prospects (which was quite a long list there are plenty of great members here!) into 2 groups. Our goal was to pick 1 rep from each group of individuals.To be honest when we narrowed it down to the final few it was really a toss up. The main factor we considered at that point was the persons desire to help.  When we did that this person stood out just a bit. We are happy to welcome StanG to our rep team. His knowledge and genuinely helpful nature will be a real asset not only to us, but to our current and future customers as well as the board in general. Welcome Stan , nice to have you on board and a part of the CEM team!
> 
> 
> *CEM*




Thanks for the kind words CEM. Glad to be a part of the team and working with PF !


----------



## StanG (Mar 4, 2014)

blergs. said:


> Wow! Congrats man!
> CEM is good people for sure!  Use them for years myself.



Thanks Blergs! I appreciate it man!


----------



## StanG (Mar 4, 2014)

Paranoid Fitness said:


> Get in on the top seller's 25% off sale...
> Ancillaries, peptides and supplements....



Damn straight! 
Nothing like saving big $ on the most popular Research Products!!


----------

